# Bathtub Buggy??



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

I picked up an old issue of Amazing Figure Modeler from a couple years back. There was an article in it that Revell was going to re-release the Bathroom Buggy. I'm just curious, I never remember seeing it around at any LHS's. Did Revell get around to re-releasing this kit, or was the idea shelved?


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Yes? No?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

This is the first I've heard or read about Revellogram re-issuing the Bathtub Buggy kit. Since it hasn't happened yet, my guess is they decided not to.


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Yeah, I bought some back issues of Amazing Figure Modeler, and one of them claimed that this car was being reissued. The other two cars mentioned in the article were reissued (Rommel's Rod, and something else…I forget), but I never saw the BB on a store shelf, and was always looking for it. Cool car!!! I guess they never reissued it!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

I too can't remember if I read somewhere of some of the "show cars" being re-released by Revell-Monogram.....

I know the "Lil Coffin" was and the "Boothill Express" was, I'm not sure of the others.....I actually have seen these 2 on the shelves, but the rest,..........good question, could check it out on Revells website, I suppose!


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

Yes it was reissued in the ssp program. 2009 on box. They are out there but prices are creeping up.

BRIAN


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

What is the SSP program?


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

SSP = Selected Subjects Program. Through this program, Revell reissues kits in limited quantities. They've brought back some interesting kits over the years through the SSP that hadn't seen the light of day in years.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

fire91bird said:


> SSP = Selected Subjects Program. Through this program, Revell reissues kits in limited quantities. They've brought back some interesting kits over the years through the SSP that hadn't seen the light of day in years.


I wish they'd reissue Tom Daniel's "Ghost of the Red Baron" under that program--that's the only kit I had as a kid that I haven't been able to find in recent years for a price that isn't just plain stupid.


----------



## david-5877 (Mar 14, 2000)

Zombie_61, I agree with you on the Ghost of the Red Baron, I asked Revell about a month age if they had plans but never received a reply back.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

david-5877 said:


> Zombie_61, I agree with you on the Ghost of the Red Baron, I asked Revell about a month age if they had plans but never received a reply back.


The Ghost of the Red Baron kit gets mentioned on sites like this every few years or so (here's a thread from 2010). The last time it came up someone on this or another forum (I can't remember) mentioned that they had received a reply from Revell that stated something to the effect of, "We have no plans to reissue this kit in the near future." Tom Daniel states on his website that it "Didn't really sell that well" when it was released in 1969, so combine that with the subject matter and it being a very "niche" kit, and I doubt it will ever get reissued. But I can hope.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

...which means if you find a '69 released one, and get it, its gonna be worth a few bucks to a collector......


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

-Hemi- said:


> ...which means if you find a '69 released one, and get it, its gonna be worth a few bucks to a collector......


And/or whoever you get it from. I've seen _incomplete_ Ghost of the Red Baron kits with broken parts sell on evilBay for over $200; I'd hate to think what a "mint in box, still wrapped" kit would sell for to the right bidder. :drunk:


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Zombie_61 said:


> And/or whoever you get it from. I've seen _incomplete_ Ghost of the Red Baron kits with broken parts sell on evilBay for over $200; I'd hate to think what a "mint in box, still wrapped" kit would sell for to the right bidder. :drunk:


Your not kiddin either. scary, yes?

I just can't justify that on a static model.....I have a difficult time with the cost of trains that are nice but damn at $400 a pop! For just an engine!


----------

